# If your church has more than one service on Sunday are the sevices the same?



## dudley (Jul 20, 2011)

My Presbyterian congregation has 3 services every Sunday We are a large congregation and growing larger. We have communion weekly at one service and monthly at the other two services. I like the variety of Services. We also have an adult Sunday school taught by the Associate pastor at 9:30 AM each Sunday, unless he is preaching that Sunday. I attend the adult Sunday school and I can then attend the 8AM service before or the 11AM after. In the summer I have been rising early and attend the 8 AM communion service.

What is the practice in your particular church and do you offer a weekly communion especially if you have more than one service.

8:00 a.m. Day Break Communion
This gathering is characterized by informality in dress, simplicity of the program, and communion each week. Traditional worship and music.

9:30 a.m. Traditional Worship
This service is guided by our historic liturgical traditions. It includes sacred music from the past and present, sung by the congregation and presented by a variety of musical groups and individuals. The Chancel Choir provides regular music leadership in this service and communion is offered the first Sunday of each month. 

11:00 a.m. Family Worship
This is an intergenerational gathering that features energetic praise songs. Special music is presented by many of our musical groups, including our youth choirs. This service offers a weekly children’s sermon, after which the younger children are dismissed from the sanctuary to attend RADHOUSE. Video technology is often utilized in this service to help support the sermon message and to enhance other dimensions of worship. Communion is offered monthly.


----------



## Romans922 (Jul 20, 2011)

11am and 6pm, 

Morning:

*Scripture* (Call to Worship/Short Exposition)
*Prayer* (Prayer in Response to the Call to Worship)
*Psalm/Hymn* (Singing what we learned in the Call to Worship)
*Scripture* (NT Scripture/Exposition)
*Prayer* (Praying the NT Scripture/Exposition)
*Psalm/Hymn* (Singing the NT Scripture/Exposition)
*Offering*
*Scripture* (OT Scripture/Exposition)
*Prayer* (Praying the OT Scripture/Exposition)
*Psalm/Hymn* (Singing the OT Scripture/Exposition)
*Scripture* (Benediction from God's Word)

No weekly communion, once every other month in morning or evening.

Evening: (only real difference is no offering)

*Scripture* (Call to Worship/Short Exposition)
*Prayer* (Prayer in Response to the Call to Worship)
*Psalm/Hymn* (Singing what we learned in the Call to Worship)
*Scripture* (OT Scripture/Exposition)
*Prayer* (Praying the OT Scripture/Exposition)
*Psalm/Hymn* (Singing the OT Scripture/Exposition)
*Scripture* (NT Scripture/Exposition)
*Prayer* (Praying the NT Scripture/Exposition)
*Psalm/Hymn* (Singing the NT Scripture/Exposition)
*Scripture* (Benediction from God's Word)


----------



## Andres (Jul 20, 2011)

9:30am Sunday School We have one class for elementary age children and everyone else (men, women, singles, teens, etc) is together. 
10:45am Worship (weekly communion) Everybody together
attached is a copy of our order of service
View attachment 2138
every 3rd Sunday of the month we have a fellowship luncheon after worship.

6:00pm hymn singing and class, again everyone is together.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jul 20, 2011)

*Morning Worship Service*
Call to Worship
Prelude/Preparation for Worship
Invocation and Lord's Prayer
Opening Hymn/Psalm
Response from the Psalter (Psalm 124:8)
Call to Repentance
Prayer of Repentance
Assurance of Pardon
Gloria Patri
Confession of Faith (currently Larger Catechism)
Hymn/Psalm
Offering
Anthem and Doxology
Scripture Reading
Prayer of Illumination
Sermon
Pastoral Prayer
Closing Hymn/Psalm
Benediction
Postlude (Psalm 72:18)

*Evening Psalm Service* (twice monthly)
Call to Worship
Psalm
Scripture Reading (from a Psalm)
Scripture Lesson
The Singing of Psalms
Corporate Prayers
Benediction


----------



## Sviata Nich (Jul 20, 2011)

English Service is on Sunday Morning
- Greetings, Announcements, Prayer, Music (done on piano or organ), Liturgy, Scripture, Sermon, Music, Benediction

Chinese Service/Fellowship is Friday/Thursday Evenings 
- Sharing the Gospel message, bible teaching, prayer, some music


----------



## Edward (Jul 20, 2011)

Weekly celebration of the Lord's Supper at 8:00 service, different music for offering; otherwise generally the same as other services. Sermon covers same material, but usually different when Assistant Pastor for seniors preaches at that service; same sermon all 3 if senior Pastor isn't there for the other services; in those cases the associate or one of the assistants preaches at all 3. 9:30 and 11:00 services generally virtually identical.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jul 20, 2011)

And to add to Tim's---morning service has the Lord's Supper on even-numbered months and the evening service has the Lord's Supper on odd-numbered months.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jul 20, 2011)

Scottish Lass said:


> And to add to Tim's---morning service has the Lord's Supper on even-numbered months and the evening service has the Lord's Supper on odd-numbered months.



Make that the first Sunday morning of the month on even-numbered months and the second Sunday of the month for odd-numbered months.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jul 20, 2011)

Could have sworn I put that in there....thanks!


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Jul 20, 2011)

We have 4 services that generally go 2 or 3 songs, preaching, more songs and Communion.


----------



## Jack K (Jul 21, 2011)

Three morning services, all the same. But Sunday School classes run concurrently, and those choices vary each hour. Some people pick a service based on what time of the moring they like to be there, but many choose based on which class they want to be free to attend or when children's/youth classes are offered.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 21, 2011)

We have Sabbath School at around 9:45. Service starts at 10:45 Then we go over to my Mom's house for Sunday dinner. Home for nap. Then we head out for 6 PM evening Service. We have communion once a month on the Second Sunday of every Month in the evening worship. There are also prayer times prior to the evening service for missions.


----------



## Reformation Monk (Jul 21, 2011)

Morning service 10am

Lord's Supper held first Sunday of the month with an agape feast immediately after the morning service with no evening meeting. 

Evening Discipleship Classes at 6pm - except the first Sunday of the month

I find that for me personally, going back to Church in the evening helps me to dedicate the whole day to the Lord, so I really enjoy meeting twice.


----------



## fralo4truth (Jul 21, 2011)

Not to change the course of the thread, but do any of you preach twice on Sundays?


----------



## PreservedKillick (Jul 21, 2011)

We have two morning services, both the same, at 8:30 and 11:00. Refreshments and Sunday school are in between the two services. The evening service at 6:00 has the same structure as the morning service, but we read from the Larger instead of the Shorter Catechism, the hymns are different, and the intern/soon-to-be Associate Pastor preaches.

Communion is once a month, in both morning services.


----------



## Reformed Roman (Jul 21, 2011)

fralo4truth said:


> Not to change the course of the thread, but do any of you preach twice on Sundays?



When I filled in for awhile I preached twice on several occasions. The churches I preached at tended to be Arminian, Southern Baptist churches. The "good" reformed churches I've been to only preached on Sundays, and MAYBE Wednesday, depending on the chuch.


----------



## Romans922 (Jul 21, 2011)

fralo4truth said:


> Not to change the course of the thread, but do any of you preach twice on Sundays?



I do, Morning and Evening. Perhaps you could say 4 or 6, since we read Scripture and then expound on it, at different lengths of course. As the service continues, the Scripture readings and expositions get longer and longer, the 'official' sermon is 35-50 minutes long...


----------



## JoannaV (Jul 30, 2011)

09:45 Sunday School, led by four men taking turns. Children out separately.
10:30 Service: 3 hymns, congregational Scripture reading, offering, sermon, hymn.
Lunch
13:00 Service: one hymn, sermon, then several hymns by request.

In general the first sermon is part of an ongoing exposition of a book. (ie we are going through Romans right now from beginning to end so might be Romans 4:23-25)
Generally most people attend for everything so the services are similar in character but the messages etc. are different. Our pastor preaches both sermons, and also preaches on Wednesday evenings. (Service with hymn, prayers, and sermon (currently focused on OT prophecy)) The afternoon service could be said to be ever so slightly less formal than the morning.
(On a rare occasion we may have a visiting pastor preach)

On the 5th Sunday of the month we have the Lord's Supper during the afternoon service, and Sunday school is sometimes omitted if we are having a pot luck lunch.


----------

